# Venison Bourguignon



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

This is an adaption of Boeuf Bourguignon, a classic french recipe, and is to date one of my favorite venison recipes. A deep, rich, hearty flavor that's great for a cold day. If you like brown gravy, you'll love this dish. My wife and kids do!

*Ingredients:*
4 slices of bacon
venison roast (1.5-2 lbs worth) cut into 3/4-1" cubes
1/3c flour
1 large onion, diced (about 2-3c)
3-4 large carrots, diced (about 1-2c)
6 cloves of garlic, minced
8oz cermini mushrooms, quartered
2 tbsp tomato paste
1 tsp thyme
1 tsp rosemary
1 tsp black pepper
2 bay leaves
one bottle red wine (750mL)
1 tbsp beef bouillon (i like the paste)

*Directions:*
Preheat oven to 300F

In a large dutch oven, fry the bacon until crispy. Remove bacon, reserving drippings. Toss the venison in the flour and fry, working in batches. Add olive oil if needed to finish frying (you don't want the pan completely dry).

Remove venison to a plate. Add onions and carrots, saute on medium-high heat until just tender. Add 2-3 tablespoons of flour (use what's left from coating the venison). Add tomato paste, spices, and garlic. Cook another 2-3 minutes until garlic is fragrant.

Remove everything from the pot and turn burner on high. Deglaze the pan with the red wine, scraping up as much of the brown bits from the bottom as possible. Add the bouillon and stir/whisk to combine. Add all ingredients back to pot, including the mushrooms and crumbled bacon.

Bring to a simmer, then cover and move the pot to the oven. Bake at 300F for about 2 hours, stirring every 20-30 minutes.

Can be eaten as a stew or served over dark toast (my favorite).

*Here are some photos:*
#1 - A good recipe always begins with frying bacon.
#2 - A nice venison roast. Trim off all the silver skin and connective tissue. This is a bottom round.
#3 - Diced, breaded, and fried!
#4 - Onions/carrots have been sauted, garlic, spices, and tomato paste added.
#5 - The deglazed pan
#6 - Everything back in and at the simmer
#7 - Final product. Thick stew/chili like consistency.

Sorry, we started eating before I thought to take pictures of the plates!


----------



## hookemandcookem (Jul 14, 2010)

great recipe write up and with pics! ill have to try this always like trying new venison recipes. its nice to switch it up when you have a whole freezer full!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

good ol' deer meat stew...
nice job... 
serve that over some wide egg noodles or rice... 
perfect camp or cold-weather comfort food..
some Normandy vegs for a Continental dish and/or greens on the side... loaf of French bread w/garlic
or maybe cornbread..Southern style stew
or go Tex-Mex w/ heavier cook-down,, chile-powder/comino seasonings and flour tortillas..
add mex squasch for a calabacita.. good recp. 
saving it


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

The name of this always reminds me of Lt. Cmdr. Quinton McHale

If you know who that is you're old... or ded


----------

